# Calling all Burberry Cashmere Scarf owners!



## sassification

Dear all

I am new to Burberry, and recently feel like getting the cashmere scarf to use as a shawl over my shoulders (i live in a tropical climate, no 4 seasons.. only the strong aircon wind frm office building).

I dont buy luxury RTW as i feel it is not worth it, but now i am rethinking that a cashmere scarf would last me years and the burberry one seems to be very iconic, yet moderately low key and of best quality in terms of cashmere scarf for luxury brands.

Would you say the burberry scarf is worth it? Would love to hear your thoughts!

Thanks in adv!


----------



## pinksandblues

I’ve had my scarf for years and years and do wear it when the time is right  I’ve been happy with my investment! I keep it in its box when not in use. Here I am this past Winter with it. Good luck


----------



## lill_canele

Could you please post photo(s) of the scarf/scarves you're interested in? 

I'm thinking of the classic 100% cashmere Burberry check scarf, but that is quite warm. But that's a very long rectangle (and not very wide), I'm not sure if I can envision using it as a shawl.


----------



## sassification

lill_canele said:


> Could you please post photo(s) of the scarf/scarves you're interested in?
> 
> I'm thinking of the classic 100% cashmere Burberry check scarf, but that is quite warm. But that's a very long rectangle (and not very wide), I'm not sure if I can envision using it as a shawl.



Yes this is the one i am looking at, the classic 100% cashmere because i am terrified of the cold so although it is usually hot outside, when i am indoors, i freeze under the aircon. I dont use it as a scarf around the neck, i prefer to fully unfold it, and wrap over my shoulders for days where i think aircon is slightly cold but not unbearable (like i can still do without a jacket)

I prefer the square 140cm x 140cm size but it doesnt come in the print I want and 100% cashmere.

I was considering the silk and wool mix as it is 200cm by 36cm but i am not sure if it will be more a fashion piece than something tt can actually keep me warm. I also heard that this material snags more easily than the 100% cashmere


----------



## sassification

cartierlovexx said:


> I’ve had my scarf for years and years and do wear it when the time is right  I’ve been happy with my investment! I keep it in its box when not in use. Here I am this past Winter with it. Good luck
> View attachment 5437518


Beautiful ♡ i love it! Thanks for sharing!

I m thinking of parking it in my office since thats usually when i will use it (and maybe that odd wedding dinner or 2)


----------



## sassification

This is the one i got, my one and only Burberry piece. Not a brand i usually frequent  but i think they win with their cashmere

I saw they have another version of 100% cashmere that is lightweight version. However, the look and feel is so much thinner and un-cashmere like. It doesnt keep warm as well as this classic piece.


----------



## lill_canele

sassification said:


> Yes this is the one i am looking at, the classic 100% cashmere because i am terrified of the cold so although it is usually hot outside, when i am indoors, i freeze under the aircon. I dont use it as a scarf around the neck, i prefer to fully unfold it, and wrap over my shoulders for days where i think aircon is slightly cold but not unbearable (like i can still do without a jacket)
> 
> I prefer the square 140cm x 140cm size but it doesnt come in the print I want and 100% cashmere.
> 
> I was considering the silk and wool mix as it is 200cm by 36cm but i am not sure if it will be more a fashion piece than something tt can actually keep me warm. I also heard that this material snags more easily than the 100% cashmere



Got it. Yes, I think since you're not good with the cold, it is great when indoors and they are blasting the AC. 

I personally could never pull the trigger on it because I live in Southern California and it's just too warm. I wouldn't get my cost per wear on it. I believe I once had the lightweight check wool silk version and I probably used it less than 5 times.

The print is also a little too much for me. The Burberry check doesn't look great with my wardrobe but seeing your photo I think you style it beautifully and it looks great!


----------



## sassification

lill_canele said:


> Got it. Yes, I think since you're not good with the cold, it is great when indoors and they are blasting the AC.
> 
> I personally could never pull the trigger on it because I live in Southern California and it's just too warm. I wouldn't get my cost per wear on it. I believe I once had the lightweight check wool silk version and I probably used it less than 5 times.
> 
> The print is also a little too much for me. The Burberry check doesn't look great with my wardrobe but seeing your photo I think you style it beautifully and it looks great!


Thank ypu, i got it for those days where its not too mighty freezing cold that i can do without a jacket but still need a bit of warmth. I think it looks not too loud actually since theres no logo or big brand name.. people may not even know its burberry?

Its actually quite hot outside where i live if its not raining so i mainly keep this in my office and will use it when i am in office so i think cost per wear will be quite reasonable!
I find this quite neutral and will pretty much match 90% of whatever i throw this over .


----------



## cecilienor

I wear scarves all the time, and I prefer Burberry scarves over LV and Gucci. The quality is really good, and they are very versitile. They are easy to wear, and not bulky, like til LV Logomania scarf. I have both cashmere and the lightweight scarves and in different colours. Love them and use them a lot.


----------



## sassification

cecilienor said:


> I wear scarves all the time, and I prefer Burberry scarves over LV and Gucci. The quality is really good, and they are very versitile. They are easy to wear, and not bulky, like til LV Logomania scarf. I have both cashmere and the lightweight scarves and in different colours. Love them and use them a lot.
> 
> View attachment 5579196
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579197
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579198
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579199
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579200


I agree 100%!! I love mine and am so tempted to buy 1 more of the pink checkered one!


----------



## Bagaholic9

I’ve had mine for years and absolutely love it. Such a classic accessory. No regrets, would rebuy it over and over if I were do it over again.


----------



## lvstephlv12

It absolutely worth it, is nice quality and beautiful. A great piece for many outfits including office attire.


----------



## Moxisox

cecilienor said:


> I wear scarves all the time, and I prefer Burberry scarves over LV and Gucci. The quality is really good, and they are very versitile. They are easy to wear, and not bulky, like til LV Logomania scarf. I have both cashmere and the lightweight scarves and in different colours. Love them and use them a lot.
> 
> View attachment 5579196
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579197
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579198
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579199
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579200


Yes, completely agree. I have scarves and shawls from the same 3 fashion houses and would rank them:
1) Burberry
2) Gucci
3) LV 
There’s just something about the way Burberry does theirs where they always seem to lay right and look fabulous, even when just thrown on.


----------



## PineappleMinnie

I own two Burberry scarves. One is the iconic beige colour plaid pattern cashmere scarf, the other one is a thinner version dark purple plaid pattern lightweight scarf. 

The thinner one probably has been discontinued. I bought it almost 10 years ago. Love both. Use both. Well worth the money. I live in a cold climate, so I definitely got my cost per wear down.


----------



## absolutpink

I have a classic check lightweight one and I just ordered a cashmere in stone. I won’t have my cashmere one until Tuesday but the lightweight is 100% worth it! I’ve had it for about 10 years.


----------



## Mjxxsyd

I bought mine 5 years ago, looks brand new until this day. Beautiful quality and great investment piece.


----------



## sunshineshiney

sassification said:


> Dear all
> 
> I am new to Burberry, and recently feel like getting the cashmere scarf to use as a shawl over my shoulders (i live in a tropical climate, no 4 seasons.. only the strong aircon wind frm office building).
> 
> I dont buy luxury RTW as i feel it is not worth it, but now i am rethinking that a cashmere scarf would last me years and the burberry one seems to be very iconic, yet moderately low key and of best quality in terms of cashmere scarf for luxury brands.
> 
> Would you say the burberry scarf is worth it? Would love to hear your thoughts!
> 
> Thanks in adv!



I have a handful of Burberry (100%) cashmere scarves. My first one was purchased in London, approx. 17-18 years ago. It has aged well and worth every penny if you are looking for something to keep you warm that will last for years to come.

Being that you are in a tropical climate, have you considered a silk Burberry scarf or a silk/wool mix? I imagine it would be more practical for where you live.


----------



## sassification

sunshineshiney said:


> I have a handful of Burberry (100%) cashmere scarves. My first one was purchased in London, approx. 17-18 years ago. It has aged well and worth every penny if you are looking for something to keep you warm that will last for years to come.
> 
> Being that you are in a tropical climate, have you considered a silk Burberry scarf or a silk/wool mix? I imagine it would be more practical for where you live.


Thanks for sharing this, so reassuring! I got ky one and only 100% cashmere scarf, the regular length not the longer one so it doesnt get too hot since it doesnt cover up that much surface area on me.. i can add on a cardigan and just wear the scarf over my neck if it gets colder  loving it


----------



## bagandcat

Does the cashmere scarf hold you warm when you're living in a cold climate to?


----------



## sunshineshiney

bagandcat said:


> Does the cashmere scarf hold you warm when you're living in a cold climate to?


Most definitely!! In addition to my  Burberry cashmere scarves, I also have their 100% cashmere gloves & capes. 
The scarves & gloves keep neck & hands nice and toasty! I feel a huge difference without them. 
For reference, the typical coldest days here are 20s/30sF with rain, freezing rain, ice, and snow.


----------



## FreyaM

sassification said:


> Dear all
> 
> I am new to Burberry, and recently feel like getting the cashmere scarf to use as a shawl over my shoulders (i live in a tropical climate, no 4 seasons.. only the strong aircon wind frm office building).
> 
> I dont buy luxury RTW as i feel it is not worth it, but now i am rethinking that a cashmere scarf would last me years and the burberry one seems to be very iconic, yet moderately low key and of best quality in terms of cashmere scarf for luxury brands.
> 
> Would you say the burberry scarf is worth it? Would love to hear your thoughts!
> 
> Thanks in adv!


Definitely worth it - I’ve had mine for 6 years now and it’s still like new (although I live in a country that’s only cold a few months a year I definitely get a lot of wear out of it in that time). Worth keeping them in their box when not being used. The lightweight one is great too and a little wider so works better as a shawl rather than just draped around the neck


----------



## nova.check

I got mine last year and I love my Burberry scarf! I got it monogramed with my name on it (its only 3 letters!) and it truly feels like me. How does the scarf hold up? I'm scared of being rough with it since it feels so luxurious but at the same time delicate, does it pill?


----------



## Lzamare

I have two and purchased my fiery one maybe 10-12 years ago. It’s purple, and I love it! I use it mainly for travel and I don’t baby it at all. I purchased my second, tan maybe 5 years ago and never reach for it. 

The purple is my Linus blanket.


----------



## lalame

I have 3 of them and, while I think they are good quality, I haven't really found them worth the cost just because they are so expensive. Speaking as a Burberry stan here - I have multiple trenches, quilted jackets, and even a puffer. Try to get the scarf on sale or at the outlet for a better deal. My personal experience is the scarves, especially the classic tan one, are so iconic and "Burberry" that it can be un-versatile if your style changes. I sometimes struggle to wear mine with my outfits.


----------



## jess236

Burbery scarves are 100% worth it. They are true classics that will never go out of style.


----------



## RosesOTM

I think it is totally worth it. It's high-quality cashmere that doesn't pill and doesn't keep you warm. Do follow care instructions to keep it lasting. I know it is often paired with tan and camel, but with the stripes of black in it I think it pairs with almost everything!


----------



## CoastalCouture

I have the lightweight gauzy wool & silk scarf which is a huge rectangle. I chose it because I thought that the cashmere was too warm for my climate. Now that it's a little cooler, I'm thinking of getting a cashmere one. Reading through this thread has sent me down the rabbit hole of looking at colours on the Burberry site. So many more online than in my local Burberry shop. Good luck with this decision!


----------



## wendyh120

I bought this shawl and I love it. It’s so soft. Because it’s longer, it’s great for windy weather when you double it up. It’s not their signature check but I think it’s more appropriate to drape over a button down shirt in the office.


----------



## vinotastic

I bought this contrast one a couple weeks ago and I LOVE it.  I love the black/beige combo.  It works for so many coats.  I always thought I could get any other cashmere scarf from a less expensive brand and be fine.  And I was fine, but this is so so so much better.






						Contrast Check Cashmere Scarf in Archive Beige/black | Burberry® Official
					

A Scottish-made scarf in double-faced cashmere, highlighted with contrasting checks and our logo.




					us.burberry.com


----------



## ranihrvn

Hi i live tropical climate too, and i have burberry cashmere shawl. I loveee it, will last you a long time, versatile to use. If you're confused where to wear, i wore it to mall, restaurants (even outdoor restaurant at the beach because i cant stand the wind), plane, office, etc.

I dont really into designer apparel, but scarf/shawl are exceptions, because they're timeless


----------

